

Ask HN: Best Antivirus/Internetsecurity for Windows - rrhkcrnws

I&#x27;d like to know what antivirus&#x2F;internet security (i.e. Kaspersky, GDATA, Avira, etc.) is the safest today?<p>I was using the free version from Avira Antivirus but I&#x27;m not satisfied anymore and I&#x27;m thinking about switching to Kaspersky.<p>Is it safe to say, that Kaspersky is the safest solution or are there better Tools to protect my windows machine?<p>Thanks in advance for your answers.
======
brudgers
Windows security essentials from Microsoft. It's free, kept up to date. and
has no interest in telling me what it is doing so I will buy it again.

Commercial antivirus has become mostly a big tracking cookie that comes with a
yearly fee and pop up advertising. Microsoft security essentials has a value
model of aligned interests: Users don't want carp on users' computers and
neither do the users themselves.

~~~
rrhkcrnws
Thanks for the suggestion. I'll have a look at it :)

------
duncan_bayne
I've used the following tools to protect several of my Windows machines from
malware:

* [http://www.linuxmint.com/](http://www.linuxmint.com/)

* [https://www.freebsd.org/](https://www.freebsd.org/)

;)

~~~
rrhkcrnws
That would be the safest solution, of course ;) but I have a windows machine
and I can't switch to another OS.

In the media, Kaspersky seems to be always up-to-date and they seem to provide
a good solution. Is it just PR or do they really offer a good solution (I'm
thinking about the Internet Security Suite and not just the Antivirus).

~~~
duncan_bayne
Actually, you might be able to. E.g. create a Linux VM and use that for
Internet banking, etc.

